# Australian Banking Jobs



## NeedtoGain (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, i hope ya'll are well.

I'm a Singaporean Citizen who did his degree in an Australian Uni on off-campus mode. I have just landed a banking job in a local bank in the KYC,AML,Compliance department.

I would like to join my GF in Australia next year through a Partner Visa. I understand that i would be granted a bridging visa which would grant me working rights.

As this KYC job will be my first job, how long is recommended for me to stay in this job before i move to Australia to look for a similar job there.

Would 8/10 months KYC experience be sufficient?

Hope you guys can shed some light.

Warmest regards
Peer Mohamed


----------

